# Astrophotography gear question



## Labdoc (Jul 19, 2016)

I have been messing with night photography lately and I'm at the point where I need a tracking mount to get better pictures. I don't know much about the equipment needed and I'm hoping someone can help me out. I know there are very expensive mounts available and you get what you pay for but as a starter I was considering the Orion 9995 Sirius EQ-G Computerized GoTo Telescope Mount https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E63KTQW/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=AH6J072FXR7K&coliid=I3OTFUQ63EKB7N

What I would like to know is what extra equipment would be needed to use my camera instead of a telescope? I imagine the camera would mount on the device but how do you calibrate it without a telescope or a spotter scope? My experience with the camera at night is that I can't see anything through the viewfinder, just point, expose and hope for the best. Live view doesn't help either. Rather than spend the money only to find out it won't work for me, I'm here asking for advice.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 19, 2016)

There are some less expensive tracking mounts for cameras that will hold a few pounds (not big whites). They will hold a small spotting scope with crosshairs that you align to the North Star. The camera can point anywhere on a ball mount after the rig is aligned. They will track pretty well for 5 minutes or so. Keep in mind that any earth fixed background element will appear to move during exposure. Some mounts have a half speed tracking feature which is a compromise between the stars trailing and the background moving that can give reasonable results for maybe a 1 minute exposure with a wide angle lens.


----------



## Labdoc (Jul 19, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> There are some less expensive tracking mounts for cameras that will hold a few pounds (not big whites). They will hold a small spotting scope with crosshairs that you align to the North Star. The camera can point anywhere on a ball mount after the rig is aligned. They will track pretty well for 5 minutes or so. Keep in mind that any earth fixed background element will appear to move during exposure. Some mounts have a half speed tracking feature which is a compromise between the stars trailing and the background moving that can give reasonable results for maybe a 1 minute exposure with a wide angle lens.


 So maybe something like this? SkyWatcher S20520 Star Adventurer Photo Package https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z4HVR7Y/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=AH6J072FXR7K&coliid=I2IZYXGBTM1MLZ&psc=1

Says it has a Built in polar scope with illuminator. Is that the spotting scope?


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 19, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > There are some less expensive tracking mounts for cameras that will hold a few pounds (not big whites). They will hold a small spotting scope with crosshairs that you align to the North Star. The camera can point anywhere on a ball mount after the rig is aligned. They will track pretty well for 5 minutes or so. Keep in mind that any earth fixed background element will appear to move during exposure. Some mounts have a half speed tracking feature which is a compromise between the stars trailing and the background moving that can give reasonable results for maybe a 1 minute exposure with a wide angle lens.
> ...



This is the one I was thinking of:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=979343&gclid=CJ_L2MrL_80CFRQjgQodk2UFUg&is=REG&ap=y&m=Y&c3api=1876%2C92051677442%2C&A=details&Q=


----------



## Labdoc (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm getting it now. Seems to be quite a few of these camera mounts. Many seem to have problems with the adjustment screws being tight. Guess I have to search out reviews and find one with the least problems and a polar scope.


----------



## FECHariot (Jul 19, 2016)

BeenThere said:


> Labdoc said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...



I have the Ioptron sky tracker and it is OK. The battery compartment is way too tight and a total PITA to change batteries in the dark and get the stupid cover back on. I have gotten some really good shots with it though. However from hearing people on forums that have owned both the Ipoton sky tracker and the Star adventurer, most prefer the star adventurer. It can be counter weighted and has more speed options. If I were buying today I would go the star adventurer route.


----------



## Labdoc (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the great info. As usual the forum delivers.


----------

